# Who are the most helpful posters on TPF



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

Just curious, and think this will be a newb helper. Who do you guys consider most helpful? Who do you think you should really listen to if they offer you advice.

So far I've come across:

*Bitter Jeweler
Derrel
TireDiron
Kmh
Village Idiot
Kundalini
BigMike
Buckster
Overread
Fokker
Garbz
**Sw1tch!FX
camz
HelenB
c.cloudwalk  er
dominantly
compur
Mitica100
icassell
SrBiscuit*
*the_wanderer*
*BentCounterShaft*

These posters seem to be very helpful and friendly, with just enough of tell it like it is.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 2, 2011)

Well, me of course. :lmao:

Those you stated do help a lot, but really anyone will be helpful as long as they're being drama free and constructive.  Even if you don't agree with  them, they might make you see something you didn't.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2011)

Your forgetting Village Idiot and Kundalini and BigMike not too mention a score of others. There are definitely a group of around 15 people on here who are helpful and know their ****. I don't really care if they come across friendly or not. If they know there stuff and can help me grow the delivery doesn't really matter because I want to learn and develop into a better photographer. I can take the good with the bad.


----------



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Those you stated do help a lot, but really anyone will be helpful as long as they're being drama free and constructive.  Even if you don't agree with  them, they might make you see something you didn't.


 
O I agree. I just know that every forum has its elder knowledge walking around, and its not always as clear as "listen to anyone with 1000+ posts). I'm just trying to get an idea of who to listen to because they may make a good point, and who to follow off a cliff because they can actually fly.


----------



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I don't really care if they come across friendly or not. If they know there stuff and can help me grow the delivery doesn't really matter because I want to learn and develop into a better photographer.


 
Also well said. I don't really care if someone is 'mean', if its because they know what they are talking about and my pic really did just suck, then I'll learn a lot from them ranting at me and take it with a 

I'll add those mentioned.


----------



## TheBiles (May 2, 2011)

I generally assume that anyone with over a thousand posts knows what they're talking about.


----------



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

I used to do that, when I was starting on forums, but every now and then there is one guy who just posts a lot, and really has no idea what hes talking about. This can cause confusion and lead to bad advice. So I try and steer clear of that assumption, even though 90% of the time its right.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 2, 2011)

I agree with the list as it stands now, and would add Buckster and overread. Probably a few more I'm forgetting. 

Special thanks to village idiot who was giving me some great mentoring advice......

Until his inbox filled up that is!


----------



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

done and done


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 2, 2011)

Rancor said:


> I used to do that, when I was starting on forums, but every now and then* there is one guy who just posts a lot, and really has no idea what hes talking about.* This can cause confusion and lead to bad advice. So I try and steer clear of that assumption, even though 90% of the time its right.


 
That's me!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 2, 2011)

You forgot Fokker.



I sense this is going to end badly.


----------



## vtf (May 2, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I generally assume that anyone with over a thousand posts knows what they're talking about.



You'll learn soon enough, some people just like to facebook here.


----------



## Rancor (May 2, 2011)

Fokker to be added now


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2011)

The list really could go on and on, and some people will agree and others will argue to their last breath. Will probably end up like a Canon Vs Nikon debate. :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 2, 2011)

I'm sometimes an asshole. But I know some things about photos.

I don't deserve to be added to the list though. I don't know enough things about pitcherz to warrant that.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

Suck it bitches, I made the list!



Stradawhovious said:


> I agree with the list as it stands now, and would add Buckster and overread. Probably a few more I'm forgetting.
> 
> Special thanks to village idiot who was giving me some great mentoring advice......
> 
> Until his inbox filled up that is!


 
Really? You should have PM'ed me and I would have cleaned it out...doing that now.


----------



## mikehaugen (May 2, 2011)

If you would venture over to the off-topic chat there was a post specifically calling you out.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

mikehaugen said:


> If you would venture over to the off-topic chat there was a post specifically calling you out.


 
You mean there's more than the beginner section of this board?


----------



## Helen B (May 2, 2011)

Garbz should be on the list, though I don't think the list is a good idea at all. People should make their own mind up about who is helpful, and they shouldn't trust anyone just because they are on a list.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Big Mike (May 2, 2011)

Helen B said:


> Garbz should be on the list,
> Best,
> Helen


As should you.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 2, 2011)

Really, the most helpful person on the forum is the one you can learn something from. 

FWIW.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if you forgot about, or just overlooked the following posters, each of whom does good work here when replying to questions and posts. Maybe some of these folks were in included in the original list of the usual suspects, I'm not sure.

O||||||||O,Sw1tch!FX,camz,garbz,HelenB,c.cloudwalker,dominantly,compur,Mitica100,
icassell,SrBiscuit.   There must also be another dozen or so people who are very helpful, but do not post as frequently.


----------



## KevinPutman (May 2, 2011)

I feel The_Traveler gives the best technical advice. He knows his stuff.


----------



## KevinPutman (May 2, 2011)

madamsophiaz said:


> Well there is.. and.. and also.. oh wait I can't really think of anyone. Dang it you all pretty much suck. lol.. like my post please please please.


 
I was going to like your post.
But then I read where you said "like my post".


----------



## o hey tyler (May 2, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> madamsophiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is.. and.. and also.. oh wait I can't really think of anyone. Dang it you all pretty much suck. lol.. like my post please please please.
> ...


 
And then you found out that she got b&


----------



## o hey tyler (May 2, 2011)

I'd also like to take the time to nominate BentCounterShaft. He often provides wisdom that's not quite common practice. This post comes to mind: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/243050-what-cheater.html#post2233006


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 2, 2011)

This thread is just begging for it's counterpart.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 2, 2011)

Search function is the most helpful member here.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This thread is just begging for it's counterpart.



I bet I'd be even higher on that list.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is just begging for it's counterpart.
> ...


 
I'll be on that list i hope


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 2, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
I actually find your posts helpful, Gary.  You may not be the most subtle poster here but you always have a point hidden behind the abrasiveness.


----------



## vtf (May 2, 2011)

All my nominations come from "The girls of TPF". They are the most helpful when I need a jump start. They can make a 90 year old man run wind sprints.


----------



## jake337 (May 2, 2011)

Don't Forgot about usayit.


----------



## mishele (May 2, 2011)

Wow.......what great thread.....I agree w/ all the people nominated!! I've learned a lot over the years from them!! :hug::


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 2, 2011)

This guy is the most helpful.  Look at his post #

View Profile: Uebersee - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Search function is the most helpful member here.


 Except that it never works, and when your search returns ZERO results you have to wait 30 seconds before trying again.  Google is a better resource than the search box here, lol.  Even for searching this forum, I can do it faster and more reliably on Google.


----------



## mikehaugen (May 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> This guy is the most helpful.  Look at his post #
> 
> View Profile: Uebersee - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


 
wow... all those posts, but not a single like received- doesn't seem very helpful  :er:


----------



## ghache (May 2, 2011)

I think it all depends on what you need help with

You have members who are actually helpfull without being cocky as hell all the time braging how good they are. Share thier works, lightning techniques, gear reviews and all the other fun stuff.

and you also have 2 types of nuisance. 
You have the members who think they know everything, who was asking question about aperture and shutter speed on here 4 months ago, and tells you your work is ****
And you have the one who never post any of thier work, never share anything else than harsh rude crititcs without really telling you whats bad and how to fix it WHILE they brag how good they are and really they are not.

Helpfull users shouldnt be on a list since they are alot more than you have on your list and every now and then some less active members will share some really interesting stuff.


----------



## mishele (May 2, 2011)

Get bigtwinky on that list.....=)


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2011)

Woot I made the list!!*


Ok I'm happy now this thread can crash and burn (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )



* is that allowed - I mean I've only like 3/4years of photography and the last year I've not done much so its mostly not counting - and I've never even touched film!**

** well ok I tried it once and the film didn't load right or something silly


----------



## vtf (May 2, 2011)

Overread said:


> Woot I made the list!!*
> 
> 
> Ok I'm happy now this thread can crash and burn (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )
> ...


 
Sometimes it's not the quantity, but the quality of someone's presence.


----------



## mishele (May 2, 2011)

Over .......you shouldn't be surprised you are on this list!! :hug::


----------



## Geaux (May 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> Wow.......what great thread.....I agree w/ all the people nominated!! I've learned a lot over the years from them!! :hug::


 

Agreed, I've learned a butt-ton from these people.  Not necessarily from critique on my threads, but forum-wide.

I'd like to put "Shmne" on the list too, he always gives lengthy critiques whenever he posts.  I haven't seen him lately though.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 2, 2011)

Shmne!!!


----------



## Dao (May 2, 2011)

Who are the most helpful posters on TPF?
HelenB -> There were information that I learned from her that I was not even able to google it.  Or, do not know what to google until she mentioned some key words in the thread.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2011)

Overread said:


> Woot I made the list!!*
> 
> 
> Ok I'm happy now this thread can crash and burn (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )
> ...



Only coz you kiss ass


----------



## kundalini (May 2, 2011)

Tits on a boar hog.  That's the use of this thread.  There are many more that have not been mentioned that are worthy of commendation that it's not even funny..... both past and present.

Please strike my name from the list. (Thank you regardless)  I may have momentary thoughts of clarity, but you have to consider that I got my Masters in Bull$hit.  Take all that I say with a LARGE block of salt.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Tits on a boar hog. That's the use of this thread. There are many more that have not been mentioned that are worthy of commendation that it's not even funny..... both past and present.
> 
> Please strike my name from the list. (Thank you regardless) I may have momentary thoughts of clarity, but you have to consider that I got my Masters in Bull$hit. Take all that I say with a LARGE block of salt.


 
Stop being so modest. You offer quite a bit to those who ask for your advice. In addition to that, you are obviously well studied well practiced and very talented. Your name deserves to be on that list as much as any of the others. 

That being said, the list is silly. I've learned lots from almost everyone that has added serious criticism on my photos, regardless of post count or experience.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (May 3, 2011)

Boy, there is enough ass kissing in here to last a lifetime. I agree that many people on that list have been helpful. Many people on that list have also been complete d*cks at times too, with no significant contribution to certain threads ( Myself included ), so I am sure you could make a pretty long list if you just added anyone who has ever given good advice. 

I would say KMH is one of the most thorough in terms of doling out pretty accurate technical advice while at the same time avoiding all of the petty drama. I don't think I have ever seen him in a sh*t slinging match on here.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Boy, there is enough ass kissing in here to last a lifetime. I agree that many people on that list have been helpful. Many people on that list have also been complete d*cks at times too, with no significant contribution to certain threads ( Myself included )



I'm a Gemini so I'm supposed to show both sides.  :lmao:


----------



## The_Traveler (May 3, 2011)

ghache said:


> And you have the one who never post any of thier work, never share anything else than harsh rude crititcs without really telling you whats bad and how to fix it WHILE they brag how good they are and really they are not.
> 
> Helpfull users shouldnt be on a list since they are alot more than you have on your list and every now and then some less active members will share some really interesting stuff.


 


GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Boy, there is enough ass kissing in here to last a lifetime.



The first quote was included for two reasons, the interesting spelling and to respond to the non-posting issue.  I am sure there are people, like myself, who are perfectly willing to help out where they can but generally don't post pictures because the pictures often get little or no response. 

I'm just experienced enough to know when my pictures are reasonably good and, to be perfectly honest, critique at the level most give here just doesn't help me so why should I bother posting?

The second quote is just funny.


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> I'm just experienced enough to know when my pictures are reasonably good and, to be perfectly honest, critique at the level most give here just doesn't help me so why should I bother posting?



Well put. This thread reads like my iggie list save two or three.


----------



## KevinPutman (May 3, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > And you have the one who never post any of thier work, never share anything else than harsh rude crititcs without really telling you whats bad and how to fix it WHILE they brag how good they are and really they are not.
> ...


 
And you should definitely be on the list.


----------



## fokker (May 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You forgot Fokker.
> 
> 
> 
> I sense this is going to end badly.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 3, 2011)

You ARE helpful Fokker.


----------



## usayit (May 3, 2011)

kundalini said:


> both past and present.



I nominate MaxBloom   ... hehehe

The list that comes to mind are comprised of mostly people who left....   they may not be so called "Pros" or "Experts" but they contributed and helpful non-the-less.   I dare not list them as I am sure to leave someone out.

My thoughts are aligned with Kundalini's sentiments.



GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Boy, there is enough ass kissing in here to last a lifetime.



funny...


----------



## Jeatley (May 3, 2011)

can I be on the who is the worst poster list???  or any list for that matter!  LOL


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2011)

usayit said:


> I nominate MaxBloom   ... hehehe


Alpha now.  He still posts every now and then...


----------



## usayit (May 4, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate MaxBloom   ... hehehe
> ...



I knew... I was being facetious (I was around when it changed) ... I was wondering if he would respond to the old name.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 4, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just experienced enough to know when my pictures are reasonably good and, to be perfectly honest, critique at the level most give here just doesn't help me so why should I bother posting?
> ...



People actually use the ignore list?


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> Woot I made the list!!*
> 
> 
> Ok I'm happy now this thread can crash and burn (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )
> ...


 :shock:  What???  Ummm... I'm not sure we can be friends any more!


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Woot I made the list!!*
> ...


 
Aww  
but but I can change! (provided I ever bother to learn how to load film properly.....)


----------



## Compaq (Sep 11, 2011)

There are a few people I respect more than others. I've found Schwettylens and Manaheim to be sympathetic people. Those mentioned on that list as well. 

Also, I'd say Bynx who dwells in the HDR department  Sparky also. I'll also mention EridD down in wildlife, though he's more of a picture sharer. Awesome eagle pics!! Like, totally fab-wait for it-ulous!

And Ron Evers is the grandpa everyone loves. (if you read this, I hope you're taking it the right way  )


----------



## bennielou (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I get the best insight from the following people.  I hope I'm not overlooking anyone.  I may have to edit this post a few times to get everyone in there:

(keep in mind, many of these people overlap in different areas of helpfulness, but this is how I see them at the root.  They are all great on many levels).

Bitter (He's killer for business advice, and overall rational thinking)

KmH, Schwettylens, TwoColor, Traveler (for thoughful photo critique)

BigMike, Overread, and Terri (for being great mods who also always go out of their way to help others and keep tempers in check)

Goonies and Cloudwalker (for always making me think of things differently than I normal would.  They make me "ponder" things)

Again, I'm sure I'm leaving a lot of people out.  There are a lot of truly helpful people here.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 14, 2011)

I would like to be more helpful but not sure how.  I have the worst post-to-like ratio ever.  So if someone wants to give me a no-sh*tter on how to improve, I'm all ears.


----------



## mrstravis (Sep 14, 2011)

My special thanks to the traveler. He knows his stuff and doesn't spoon feed. I read whatever he writes on any thread I click on.


----------



## enzodm (Sep 15, 2011)

bazooka said:


> I have the worst post-to-like ratio ever.



problem is that rich get richer. If you help in a thread where also one of the major helpers (which I thank) is, likes go to him/her. It's not helpers, but how helped behave  .
I agree with most of the listed people here (but some I never crossed). Although I'm not always in agreement, I'm also glad to read analog_universe.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler, KmH, and Derrel don't really comment on my stuff but I read what they write for other's a lot.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess I will stop giving advice on this forum since I am obviously not one of the 'anointed' ones.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 15, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I guess I will stop giving advice on this forum since I am obviously not one of the 'anointed' ones.



Your painties, I see them. They're in a bunch.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 15, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I will stop giving advice on this forum since I am obviously not one of the 'anointed' ones.
> ...



I only wear panties on Friday's...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think threads like this are kind of pointless, and sometimes just asking for trouble...

Who remembers the "Who is on your ignore list?" thread?  
That one got locked pretty quick...


----------



## bazooka (Sep 15, 2011)

At least this thread is positive, you don't see many of these around.  

I do want to thank Derrel for taking the time to help me out via PM when I asked for it.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

I thank all those who PM me, it lightens my day


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey George.  Don't worry about labels.  You know your stuff.  Keep helping where you can.  You don't need to be "annointed" to help people.  You are plenty great.  IMO, if people don't want to listen to your advice, it is their loss.  You are among the people I see as a powerhouse in the future. 
Don't put too much stock in that in this forum.  I'm not amoung the chosen ones either.  Doesn't matter though.  I will just keep doing my thing and plugging along.  I've never been looking for an award.   Stick in there, and pay back.  Pass it forward.  It doesn't matter if people give you a high five.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Just help in any way you know how.  There are lots of different levels of experience here.  Give helpful hints.  Be encouraging when you see someone with talent.  You don't need an award to do it.  But do it.  Because I bet people helped you too.  xoxoxo.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Ugg, when did Derrell every help anyone?  Just asking.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Ugg, when did Derrell every help anyone?  Just asking.


IMO, Derrell is among the top 10 helpful posters here.  You may not like what he says, but you can't deny that he is right (usually, lol   ).


As my main focus is film, my list will probably be different than that of most other posters here - but if I had to make one, it would include (in no particular order, except for Helen - she is purposely at the top of the list):
*HelenB* (possibly _THE_ most helpful member here)
Derrell
compur
Big Mike
Overread
Mitica (not sure if I spelled that correctly)
c.cloudwalker
ann
Village Idiot


And a bunch more that I am forgetting at the moment...  Don't feel bad if you didn't "make the list" - there are a ton of VERY helpful people that I left out. That is the problem with lists like this - you always leave people out.


edit

It would be much easier to make a list of people to ignore, as it would be a much shorter list...


----------



## usayit (Sep 15, 2011)

I dont kiss rear end no matter how knowledgeable.  Even less so if it comes with a sour attitude.    Unfortunately its the American way.

At work, I am the one who sits quietly in the back listening to all the kissers and BS.  My actions and performance speak for themselves.   I may not be the best photog nor the most knowledgeable but it doesnt come with an attitude.  If it the price of admission is dealing with crap... then keep it.

I agree with HelenB...  Her posts are genuine.   Others... well.. many are regurgitated from online readings with only the notion of being genuine.  I personally value opinions and personal observations much more than stuff online that has simple been passed on....  even if it is against popular opinion.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course you would admire Darrell, 0111000 or whoever the heck you are.  I don't want to get into personal attacks, but let me just say that I wouldn't go to either of your for advice.  On anything.
Let me just say, that people need to educate people they listen to.  Just look it up.  Anyhoo, carry on.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Of course you would admire Darrell, 0111000 or whoever the heck you are.  I don't want to get into personal attacks,


OK.



bennielou said:


> but let me just say that I wouldn't go to either of your for advice.  On anything.
> Let me just say, that people need to educate people they listen to.  Just look it up.  Anyhoo, carry on.


Oh, wait!  You just did!  OMG!  What a surprise!!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't be surprised.  It's nothing personal.  Let people figure it out for themselves.  It's not about being the "king" here.  It's just talking about helping people.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Usayit,

I just read a really cool book you might like.  "The Help".  While it has zero to do with photography, it has a ton to do with bullies, and bs artists.  I hope you stick around.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't worry, I wasn't surprised.  How could I be?


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Look.  Don't worry your head about it.  The list is a cool list for the most part.  I don't agree with everything, but who does.  Let people figure out for themselves who they trust to give advice.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 15, 2011)

Bitter sensed it on page one.  Bitter is da man.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> I sense this is going to end badly.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL, Shwetty.  You, Bitter, and Trever say it like it is.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

And yes, Bitter be the Man....


----------



## subscuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )



Yeah, but by page six, not so much...


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, I guess it depends on what "most helpful" means...

Most helpful in making posters feel good about their garbage?

or

Most helpful in helping posters improve?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2011)

groan :roll:


----------



## usayit (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheer up Mike....  its been worse....   Ignore list thread as someone mentioned.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2011)

we could use some PROZAC spam about now, for sure!


----------



## Destin (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha as much as I hate when Derrel, or GSgary comment on my stuff because they are telling me something I won't want to hear most of the time, they have definitely helped me to grow as a photographer over the last few years!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

The mediocre teacher tells.  The good teacher explains.  The superior teacher demonstrates.  The great teacher inspires.  ~William Arthur Ward

A good teacher is a master of simplification and an enemy of simplism.  ~Louis A. Berman

A good teacher is like a candle - it consumes itself to light the way for others.  ~Mustafa Kemal Atatürk

The average teacher explains complexity; the gifted teacher reveals simplicity.  ~Robert Brault


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bennielou and I have been talking though PM, so - everything will be worked out soon.  No need to lock the thread or anything like that...  

Don't worry guys, continue on with listing your favorite people here.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > (though surprisingly we are on page 3 and its all going smooth - ooh I'm so proud of you all! )
> ...



No no we can still do it - you guys can still do a whole slightly risky thread without having a catfight half way through

come on I know you can!! 


maybe


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 15, 2011)

I may not be the most helpful, but I am certainly the most interesting man next to this guy


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 15, 2011)

I will revise from what I previously said in this thread ( like years ago when it was first created ).

My current list would be...

KMH - Most useful in the technical department as well as other areas. Although I give him a ribbing at times, he has a vast knowledge of many aspects of photography and processing. He is sort of like the Yoda of the forum.

Bitter - for being open to creativity and usually to deeper discussion. Also, for the most part he brings a "not gonna blow smoke up your @ss" attitude which is nice at time. (same with GSGARY )

Bennielou - for being HAWWWWWWT. ( obviously more than that with the wedding experience, but lets lighten the mood a little here )

In my mind ( and this varies greatly due to experience and skill levels ) every one can contribute from time to time, but there are only a few that consistently bring something to the table. In addition to those listed above a few honorable mentions would be ( Derrel, Helen B, Overread, BigMike, Kundalini, and I am sure I am missing a few ) 

One thing I do notice on here though, is that there tends to be a bit of a stockholm syndrome that pops up. The people that stir the pot or that act overly mean to people end up with a bunch of "likes", or constant pats on the back. Often times, its not because what they said was incredibly clever, or even that funny. Everyone wants to get chummy with the forum bully. While there are many people that consistently prove themselves, even those people are not infallible.  When you come off as an @ss, you should be put in your place, not given "likes" because of your track record or because someones so desperately wants to stay on your good side.

And for the record, I have come off as an @ss on more than one occasion, so I am not trying to put myself on a pedestal.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

I still think likes should be changed back to thanks -- I found those much easier to collect too


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a fain't memory of the "thanks". Might be before my time here, in which case I remember them from somewhere else. Regardless, the "thanks" require more to hand out, at least I think so. "Like" applies to such many more posts than thanking someone, and, frankly,  I'd be much more honoured having 80 "thanks" than "likes". People might "like" me for my imbecility, but only someone with super low self esteem would thank me for it.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Like" vs "Thanks"

Two totally different things to me.  I "like" all kinds of posts that I would never "thank".  "Like", to me, is little more than "hey, that was pretty cool/funny/whatever".  A "thank", on the other hand, I reserved for genuinely helpful posts.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oops... I "liked" your post... even though I meant "thank you" for saying what I was thinking!!     Semantics! I suspect there would be a lot less liking / thanking going on, if the term was "Thanks"... as that implies an obligation of sorts!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

How about having several options?

- Like
- Thanks
- Legen -wait for it- dary
- ...waits for bitter...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 15, 2011)

"Likes", "Thanks"...whatever. I am still waiting for SabrinaO to pay me for consultation fees.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "Likes", "Thanks"...whatever. I am still waiting for SabrinaO to pay me for consultation fees.



You did have a contract between you right?


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

Can we add "Slaps" to the list?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> Can we add "Slaps" to the list?


I think it's only fair...  If there is a "like" button, there should be a "dislike" button as well...

Without the dislike button, we can only assume that every single post that isn't 'liked' is, by default, disliked.

Now somebody like this post, before I cry myself to sleep..


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Can we add "Slaps" to the list?
> ...



I've seen what like and dislike does to anime fans -- I dread to think what it will do on a mature photography forum full of artists!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Artists? What artists?   (Yes.. JOKE! I am being facetious!)


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

Talented artist.....get it straight


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

How 'bout a simple thumbs up and thumbs down button, like YouTube has?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Now _that's_ funny :lmao:


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

Substitute the "like" button with a quote from The Lonely Island: I just j***** in my pants

Who said we're mature?


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

My vote goes to "Slaps" or "Spanks"..........I'll let you choose from there.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> How 'bout a simple thumbs up and thumbs down button, like YouTube has?



I'm not letting you lot get as bad as the youtube mob - last thing we need is "animal abuse" after every single animal/insect photo


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 15, 2011)

Artists?  Not me, I only take pictures.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Substitute the "like" button with a quote from The Lonely Island: I just j***** in my pants
> 
> Who said we're mature?




Why in-depth demographic studies of the population of the site of course.


----------



## subscuck (Sep 15, 2011)

For truly epic posts, I believe a "Who's your Daddy?" button would be a fine addition.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

subscuck said:


> For truly epic posts, I believe a "Who's your Daddy?" button would be a fine addition.



Unfortunately that would go against the sites policies on gender discrimination

We could however have a "Who's your Mummy/Daddy" buttons set based on a gender identification upon member registration with a "Who's your significant parental roll model" for those who wish to remain anonymous


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> "Who's your significant parental roll model"


----------



## subscuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Overread said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > For truly epic posts, I believe a "Who's your Daddy?" button would be a fine addition.
> ...



Sorry, doesn't have the same impact. Maybe "*Pwnd!!!!*&#8203;" instead.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

That's stake sauce, sub!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried to unsubscribe and got this message.

Things are bad when a computer program is making a value judgement about a thread.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I'm lost. What the hell happened between page 1 and page 9? :lmao:



> Who are the most helpful posters on TPF


----------



## Gaerek (Sep 15, 2011)

I come back after vacation to find a thread with 9 pages and think, "Oooo, K-Burrito or SabO must be involved!"

i r disapointed


----------



## subscuck (Sep 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> I think I'm lost. What the hell happened between page 1 and page 9? :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> > Who are the most helpful posters on TPF



Pretty much the usual on threads that go over 3 pages...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 15, 2011)

There should just be two buttons "Cool" and "Tool"


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> Can we add "Slaps" to the list?


Some replies definitely need the poster to have a slap on the back of the head.









The "Spanks" idea ain't too bad either, but could we go to PM on that Mish?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
			
		

> There should just be two buttons "Cool" and "Tool"



Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, I know I inserted a video clip in post #129.


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2011)

You have - I can see it - and watch it


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

The "Head Slap" is a must!!! Thank you for the video K!!!!


----------



## CCericola (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm partial to "face palm"


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 15, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Hmmmm, I know I inserted a video clip in post #129.


 I can see it as well.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 15, 2011)

oo yay I was mentioned.   I don't feel _too _left out. 

I think everyone's fuggin' great but Kundalini has skinny legs and therefore must be removed from the list.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 16, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> "Like" vs "Thanks"
> 
> Two totally different things to me.  I "like" all kinds of posts that I would never "thank".  "Like", to me, is little more than "hey, that was pretty cool/funny/whatever".  A "thank", on the other hand, I reserved for genuinely helpful posts.




Ok, get ready.......WE agree!  (Actaully after talking with you on PM, I'm thinking you are a pretty cool person).  Anyhoo.....I love it when I can say, "Like".  Because those posts are normally the ones that cracked me up, or I agreed with, or had some cool stuff in it that made me think or learn something new.  "Like" kinda encompasses a bunch of things for me, where I don't think "Thanks" would be so much.  I agree.  With the limited scope of "Thanks", it has to be something that I had been pondering about, couldn't figure out, and was a Godsend to see.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 16, 2011)

Instead of Like or Thanks, can we just say "Bitter Worthy"?


----------



## free0332 (Sep 16, 2011)

I know very little about photography...can some of the helpful people suggest some awesome books for me to read.  I am definitely a beginner, so would like to start at the basics.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 16, 2011)

I read this book once... actually, it was a heptology.... where they described cameras that take pictures that moves. Can someone helpful plszz show me what that is?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 16, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Instead of Like or Thanks, can we just say "Bitter Worthy"?



Shirley you jest.


----------



## Shadowbox (Sep 16, 2011)

I think subscuck is very helpful plus every time I see his name I think about submissive cuckold.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 16, 2011)

No, Bob, we can't. "-)


----------



## subscuck (Sep 16, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> I think subscuck is very helpful plus every time I see his name I think about submissive cuckold.



I think you has ishooz...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 16, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> I think subscuck is very helpful plus every time I see his name I think about submissive cuckold.


 andddddddddd back down the crapper it goes


----------



## Shadowbox (Sep 16, 2011)

What? It's not crappy sheesh. I can't help it his name makes me think about that, and he also happens to be helpful. He IS helpful, he helped me a lot many months ago. Your name makes me think about that movie which everyone loves that I hate, you're helpful too goonies.


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 16, 2011)

Say, just to be a tad narcissistic, what about me?  I attempt to be helpful.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 16, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Say, just to be a tad narcissistic, what about me?  I attempt to be helpful.



and you are lil buddy.......you are...... *pats top of head like a little school child*


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, thank you.  That was much appreciated.  I feel right with the world once more.


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 16, 2011)

My vote for most helpful go to the "Three Wise Men" - Bitter Jeweler, Tirediron, and Ron Evers


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> My vote for most helpful go to the *"Three Wise Men" - Bitter Jeweler, Tirediron, and Ron Evers*


a.k.a. Winky, Blinky & Nod.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2011)

How could someone be helpfull with only one word replies? hahaha JK bitter.

Bitter's generic replies:
1. $2000

2. :er:
3.


----------



## ghache (Sep 16, 2011)

The 3 stooges


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> How could someone be helpfull with only one word replies? hahaha JK bitter.
> 
> Bitter's generic replies:
> 
> ...


:roll:


----------



## Compaq (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen you do that last one, but I'm not sure what it means :scratch:


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2011)

I think that smilie is Bitter trying to be a penguin and failing 

(Ps only older time members might get that reference ).


----------



## Compaq (Sep 16, 2011)

that excludes me, then


----------



## usayit (Sep 16, 2011)

Speakin of Penguin.... haven't seen a post from our neighborhood penguin in a while.


----------



## subscuck (Sep 16, 2011)

Penguin as in the aquatic bird, or as in "The Blues Brothers"?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2011)

usayit said:


> Speakin of Penguin.... haven't seen a post from our neighborhood penguin in a while.


She posted in the "Post of a picture of yourself" thread fairly recently I think.  Apparently she slipped her leash and went travelling.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen the penguin...not around here though.


----------



## bruce282 (Sep 17, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I've seen you do that last one, but I'm not sure what it means :scratch:



It's means "Oboy can't wait for the $h|T storm that's about to happen, lock and load".


Bruce


----------

